# Online or in-person ??



## Bart905 (29 Sep 2011)

What's faster applying online or in-person at the recruitment center? My 3 options will be infantry , artillery and combat engineer. I'm in the process of finishing my high-school so can I apply now and while I wait for a respond get my diploma then after I get it hand it in ? or is it better if I get my diploma and then go apply ?


----------



## jeffb (29 Sep 2011)

It doesn't matter where you apply online. The wait to get in will not be sped up in any appreciable way one way or the other.


----------



## Bart905 (29 Sep 2011)

ok thanks . Its because I came across some information that it will be faster online I just wanted to confirm. I dont know if it was on this forum or on the CF site I'm going to look for it.


----------



## cn (29 Sep 2011)

Also, at some point you will still have to go into a RC to sign the paperwork, as well as to do the testing and interview.


----------



## Bart905 (29 Sep 2011)

3. ONLINE EMPLOYMENT APPLICATION

    To streamline the data collection process and to reduce the amount of time it takes to review your application, you can apply online.
    You will receive an email from one of our online recruiters at the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre (CFNRCC) providing you with detailed information regarding the requirement to provide additional forms and documents to support your application. The CFNRCC and the online recruiter will be your points of contact and guide you through the application process.
    All online employment applications are managed by the CFNRCC until applicant files are complete and ready to be considered for processing. For now, keep all the original forms and documents with you and submit copies of them to the CFNRCC. Do not submit or bring your forms and documents elsewhere.
    Once received by the CFNRCC, your complete file will be reviewed and, based on a number of factors, including current recruiting priorities and available occupations, a decision will be made on whether it will be processed or not.


----------



## cn (30 Sep 2011)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> 3. ONLINE EMPLOYMENT APPLICATION
> 
> To streamline the data collection process and to reduce the amount of time it takes to review your application, you can apply online.
> You will receive an email from one of our online recruiters at the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre (CFNRCC) providing you with detailed information regarding the requirement to provide additional forms and documents to support your application. The CFNRCC and the online recruiter will be your points of contact and guide you through the application process.
> ...



What's your point? You will still need to come in person at some point regardless of sending in your documents and application electronically.


----------



## Bart905 (30 Sep 2011)

*to reduce the amount of time it takes to review your application*

thats my point.


----------



## Bart905 (30 Sep 2011)

And I know I have to meet in person sooner or later I'm just looking for the fastest way I'm at the point in life where I have to make something of my self fast. Time is of the essence


----------



## cn (30 Sep 2011)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> *to reduce the amount of time it takes to review your application*
> 
> thats my point.



Fair enough, but bottom line is it still won't get you a job offer any faster until you complete the process, which includes doing all your testing and interview, as well as trade availabilities.  Good luck with your process.


----------



## Bart905 (30 Sep 2011)

thanks a lot I'm not trying to be hard headed I understand your point view 100% . Its just when I was reading it put a question in my head but now that's out of the way I will go and talk to a recruiter. How does that process work do I randomly walk into the office or do I have to call in the office and make an Interview to speak to a recruiter ?


----------



## Intrepidus (30 Sep 2011)

To answer your question.  I believe its faster if you apply in person.  I downloaded all the forms from the website, filled them out, got all my references and transcripts and when all my paperwork was ready I went in-person to the CFRC.  They looked over my application and gave me an appointment to write my CFAT the next week.  After I wrote my CFAT, I got my medical and interview booked for just four weeks later.

You said you wanted the combat trades, but I'm pretty sure they are all closed for the fiscal year.  Phone the recruiting center and ask them if those trades may open up again this year, if not, ask them when you may begin applying for the next fiscal year(starts in April).  

I applied for Aviation Tech and Vehicule Tech but I applied too late(both were almost full) so If I get an offer, it will probably be in the 2012 fiscal year.


----------



## Bart905 (30 Sep 2011)

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> To answer your question.  I believe its faster if you apply in person.  I downloaded all the forms from the website, filled them out, got all my references and transcripts and when all my paperwork was ready I went in-person to the CFRC.  They looked over my application and gave me an appointment to write my CFAT the next week.  After I wrote my CFAT, I got my medical and interview booked for just four weeks later.
> 
> You said you wanted the combat trades, but I'm pretty sure they are all closed for the fiscal year.  Phone the recruiting center and ask them if those trades may open up again this year, if not, ask them when you may begin applying for the next fiscal year(starts in April).
> 
> I applied for Aviation Tech and Vehicule Tech but I applied too late(both were almost full) so If I get an offer, it will probably be in the 2012 fiscal year.



Thanks for the information and best of luck. I hope you will get in asap.


----------



## RCDtpr (30 Sep 2011)

With the trade choices you've made it's irrelevant which way is faster at this point.  You're more than likely going to be looking at April before any of those trades are open anyways.

Have patience young one....you're going to find nothing happens fast in the CF.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Sep 2011)

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> you're going to find nothing *most things don't *happens fast in the CF.



There.........much better.


----------



## PJGary (30 Sep 2011)

In my personal opinion (keep in mind I am in NO WAY a recruiter and have never worked in a recruiting centre) going in and establishing yourself in person is always a much better way to go (just like any normal job). Firstly you will hopefully meet face to face at least one person who has influence on your process and making an early (and hopefully good) impression is never a bad thing, as it establishes a person behind the name and number. Also if you go in, if you do get a chance to meet with your file manager you can ask questions about what things you will need to do and see if they can book appointments for you etc... and you will know immediately if you are lacking something (as opposed to waiting months and getting a letter saying they don't have form x from you and nothing has been processed). Get in a habit of being persistant with your file manager, take the initiative. 

Additionally, as far as the nothing happens fast comment, the first moment you go eye to eye with your shrieking drill instructor I promise you, you will forget all about how long your application took  

Cheers!


----------



## Sadukar09 (30 Sep 2011)

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> To answer your question.  I believe its faster if you apply in person.  I downloaded all the forms from the website, filled them out, got all my references and transcripts and when all my paperwork was ready I went in-person to the CFRC.  They looked over my application and gave me an appointment to write my CFAT the next week.  After I wrote my CFAT, I got my medical and interview booked for just four weeks later.
> 
> You said you wanted the combat trades, but I'm pretty sure they are all closed for the fiscal year.  Phone the recruiting center and ask them if those trades may open up again this year, if not, ask them when you may begin applying for the next fiscal year(starts in April).
> 
> I applied for Aviation Tech and Vehicule Tech but I applied too late(both were almost full) so If I get an offer, it will probably be in the 2012 fiscal year.


Agreed. The recruiter handling my file even told me to file another one in person. I don't think my online application was ever of use except to prolong my process.


----------



## kratz (30 Sep 2011)

If you take the time to read or search the vast topics discussed on the site, you will notice some people have a problem traveling an hour, two or more to the nearest CFRC/(D). If you have the comparative luxury to chose...between taking public transit or to arrange your own transport, compared to those who do not have those options, as readily.
So knocking the online option when you have a choice is short sighted at best, when others may only have the "mail-it-in", online option most of the time.

That being said. Yes, if an application is made online, at some point you will have to make it in to a CFRC. 
But if you have a CFRC/D in your community, then IMO, the OP's question is demonstrating one of either laziness or abusing convenience.


----------



## derekrobitaille (17 Oct 2011)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> What's faster applying online or in-person at the recruitment center? My 3 options will be infantry , artillery and combat engineer. I'm in the process of finishing my high-school so can I apply now and while I wait for a respond get my diploma then after I get it hand it in ? or is it better if I get my diploma and then go apply ?


 No way, dude! Those are the exact three I applied for today, online; all in the same order.


----------



## NDC (18 Oct 2011)

Above everything else that is said; I suggest at least starting your application as soon as possible.. Even if the trades are closed for this fiscal year, the faster you get everything submitted the faster they can start the other processes such as CFAT, medical, etc. So bring it in ASAP. 

(I waited til April to bring my application in, and it took til July til I had everything done (CFAT/medical/etc) and at that time, my trade was closed.. so if I would of brought it all in around February/March, It probably would of been better)


----------

